# Plurk?



## surskitty (Apr 28, 2010)

I made a Plurk account earlier today for no apparent reason and was sort of wondering if anyone else had one.  I'm surskitty~!

It seems to be Twitter, only slightly better designed.  It's still Twitter-y though and -- yeah.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 28, 2010)

If I get any more of these bloody things, I'm just going to stick my modem through my eye socket.


----------



## surskitty (Apr 28, 2010)

That sounds like a perfectly feasible and painless solution, Tailsy!  8D


----------



## departuresong (Apr 28, 2010)

The only thing Twitter has over this is that people use it. Which is kind of a big thing for social networking sites!


----------



## spaekle (Apr 28, 2010)

I've looked at it. Not digging that stupid timeline chart that takes up half the page. Too busy. :|


----------

